# $100 quest for just 3 trips???



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

OK friends... what do you make of this..? 8 days in a row. $100 for doing 3 trips. 
seems too good to be true. They must be hard up.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Probably a mistake. But I'll bet they pay out! Get out there and get it done before they figure out the error.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Have you done 3 rides to collect the $100?


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Typical quest story for me, I had one last night for $14.50. I figured I could punch out a quick one or two. Guess again.... first trip 36 min. Second one 40 min. Third trip 25 min..... :confusion:


----------



## Mikemike88 (Jun 8, 2018)

I got that too. $100 for 3 trips. Another person had $150 for 5 trips (NYC)


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Ive ignored it really... Ive been driving weekend for the last 5 years until Covid... since march of last year Ive only done a hand full of trips to keep current.... Maybe I should just take the damn money... my luck it'd take 4 hours just to get 3 trips... hahaha


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

last one I saw was $3.00 for 10 rides. I'd hustle up $100 for 3!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

Donshonda said:


> OK friends... what do you make of this..? 8 days in a row. $100 for doing 3 trips.
> seems too good to be true. They must be hard up.
> 
> View attachment 570297


Uber is playing "a little game called 'Just the tip, just for a second, just to see how it feels'"

You're dazzled by the C-note. Uber knows they just gonna F%^& you


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I also got the $100 for 3 rides. Had to take another look to see if it was a guarantee, but nope, just an extra $100. Uber is almost making me break my hiatus before it reaches one year next Monday. 

And I'm sure there will be plenty of shenanigans about them trying to not pay it and all that, so I'll pass for now.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...as of yesterday I think the promos have been a total glitch or a wipeout. Today they seem to be 'fixed':

30 trips $15

3 trips $14

3 trips $3

the last two only in 'outlined zones'.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

You knew they would shut that down fast!


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

Here in Phoenix I got offered $150 for 5 trips and it goes for 8 days


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Probably a mistake. But I'll bet they pay out! Get out there and get it done before they figure out the error.


 Don't count on it Uber will screw over any driver


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

I got a $60 for 3 trips and 8 days to do it. Went out 1st day and did the 3 was paid the $60 as soon as I finished the 3rd trip. Was nice as there was a consecutive trip bonus going on as well which for me has went from 3 required trips to just 2 trips for $14.50. So got that once plus 2 surges from airport one for $12 and the second for $13. So quick $122 but took 4 hrs to do it. Not much activity going on. But it was a one time $60 bonus for 3 trips and had 8 days to complete it in. Didn’t get it everyday for 8 days. Collect it once and it’s done. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

indydriver68 said:


> I got a $60 for 3 trips and 8 days to do it. Went out 1st day and did the 3 was paid the $60 as soon as I finished the 3rd trip. Was nice as there was a consecutive trip bonus going on as well which for me has went from 3 required trips to just 2 trips for $14.50. So got that once plus 2 surges from airport one for $12 and the second for $13. So quick $122 but took 4 hrs to do it. Not much activity going on. But it was a one time $60 bonus for 3 trips and had 8 days to complete it in. Didn't get it everyday for 8 days. Collect it once and it's done.
> 
> Stay safe everyone


OK thats the info I was wondering... Its not 8 straight days for the chance for $100 each day ($800)... its a one time deal for $100 and you have 8 days to do it?

I keep checking the rider app and there's literally zero cars available... at any point in the day.....


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

In my area I have an email in my Uber app inbox describing a $3 per trip promotion for trips starting in the downtown area. However, the fine print at the bottom says "only drivers who received an email March 1 are eligible." Doesn't the Uber app inbox count as email? Apparently not to Uber, as this promotion never showed up and I had several trips in the downtown area last night. What kind of stupid games are they playing?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You can lead a horse to water
but you cant make him take a bonus


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Donshonda said:


> OK thats the info I was wondering... Its not 8 straight days for the chance for $100 each day ($800)... its a one time deal for $100 and you have 8 days to do it?
> 
> I keep checking the rider app and there's literally zero cars available... at any point in the day.....


Yes. As soon as you complete it and get paid the promotion will disappear from the promotions tab on your Uber driver app. You only get it once. To be fair I was hoping it to be daily too! Lol but it isn't.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> In my area I have an email in my Uber app inbox describing a $3 per trip promotion for trips starting in the downtown area. However, the fine print at the bottom says "only drivers who received an email March 1 are eligible." Doesn't the Uber app inbox count as email? Apparently not to Uber, as this promotion never showed up and I had several trips in the downtown area last night.* What kind of stupid games are they playing?*


Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

lol


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

So we're getting excited about being paid taxi driver wages?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> So we're getting excited about being paid taxi driver wages?


I am going to make ONE MILLION DOLLARS this month!
Oh and I am building a castle too.


----------



## Fred Fast (May 15, 2021)

Does this count for uber eats?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I just got the promo again. First time was end of March. I'm about to do the same three rides with destination filter and go home.


----------

